# Bibs or Pants?



## SoaD009 (Jan 9, 2020)

I bought a bib for the first time this season and liked it so much that I bought two more.  I’ve never worn anything by 686. Mine are Trew Gear Trewth and Burton AK.


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

love my bibs especially on powder days. As an added bonus the added freedom of movement is great. I do find they are warmer than pants as they add an extra layer to your torso. I still have pants and wear them as well


----------



## Needmoresnow (Dec 29, 2019)

Switched to shell bibs this season also. Don't think I'll ever go back.


----------



## Elevation212 (Apr 21, 2019)

Went bibs, never going back, no ass crack in the snow and I like the kangaroo pocket, movement is sick as well. Id rec the endeavor bibs 3L fully taped for less the $200









Endeavor 3L Shelter Bib Pant


We got tired of wearing other people's apparel. Items that weren't quite right, didn't give the performance we desired with the functionality we demand. The result is our new collection of high performance, thoughtfully designed apparel that blends classic fits with modern fabrics. The 3 Layer...




usa.endeavorsnowboards.com


----------



## shasty (Nov 30, 2014)

Have been riding with Patagonia bibs for 6 years now - wore one for 4 years and when its seams ripped, Patagonia replaced it with a brand new bibs lol. 

Anywho, I prefer wearing bibs to dealing with powder skirts to keep my torso/ass completely dry.


----------



## cherrysours (Apr 7, 2020)

AC93 said:


> I have always used snowboard pants. Im considering trying bibs and I've heard a lot of good things about them.
> Which do you guys prefer?
> Thinking about buying these: https://www.686.com/products/686-glcr-mens-gore-tex-stretch-dispatch-bib-1?variant=41237782364331


I have about 29 days on these bibs and they're amazing. Kept me warm with only a baselayer when I was out at -30C. I had the endeavor bibs before this and the front zipper on the 686 is a game changer when taking a piss 

Only wish I got the black ones before they went oos because the putty color shows dirt and stains easily like any other lighter colors.

I'm 5'11 160 lbs and wear a medium. I'll get a L for a more loose fit but M fits perfectly.


----------



## Elevation212 (Apr 21, 2019)

cherrysours said:


> I have about 29 days on these bibs and they're amazing. Kept me warm with only a baselayer when I was out at -30C. I had the endeavor bibs before this and the front zipper on the 686 is a game changer when taking a piss
> 
> Only wish I got the black ones before they went oos because the putty color shows dirt and stains easily like any other lighter colors.
> 
> I'm 5'11 160 lbs and wear a medium. I'll get a L for a more loose fit but M fits perfectly.


My endeavor bibs have a front zipper, assuming they haven’t removed…


----------



## juhyou (Nov 6, 2019)

anyone ridden TREWTH bibs, they have my eye but i cant find anyone that has them...


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

Bibs are the only way to go. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LeDe (May 16, 2018)

smellysell said:


> Bibs are the only way to go.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


I agree.
Way more comfortable. 
I started to wear a protection short and it just a bit of a pain under pants. 
I bought the North Face Purist last year and probbaly wont ever go back. 
May just need some insulated bib for really cold temp, I am a sensitive guy.


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

Sadly bibs and I don't get along. I don't like the added weight and the straps. Happy with ziptech pants and jackets but Travis suggested I give these a try:









Highline Pro 3L GORE-TEX® Shell Snow Bib Pants | Quiksilver







www.quiksilver.com


----------



## OldSnow (Nov 20, 2019)

I swapped to bibs two years ago, I'll definitely never go back to plain old pants by choice. 

Sitting down to have a drink, feed, smoke, or whatever it is you do, and knowing you're not gonna get that extra moist and cold crack is worth it.


----------



## Etienne (Apr 2, 2021)

Used to wear bibs (and onesie) as a kid, then moved to pant because they were cool and have my arse full of snow/wind, spending my days pulling it up and went back to bibs. They are just much more comfy and protective, provide some nice pockets, are better when you ride without a shell jacket etc. The only downside really, is when you need to take a dump…

I'm super happy with my FW manfist tour, so was I with my AK freebird. Hesitated with the TREW Capow/Trewth, but I chose the local brand over the oversea one


----------



## Maya (Mar 9, 2021)

I want bibs. I am tired of pants that let the snow in and do not stay put.


----------



## AC93 (May 1, 2020)

Thanks for the feedback guys, you made my choice very easy!
Ordered the 686 dispatch bib in black, 30% off at a store here in Norway. 
Looking forward to trying them


----------



## tr0n (12 mo ago)

Bibs all the way, but having a lightweight cheap pair of pants for casual park laps and screwing around keeps the gore healthy...


----------



## txb0115 (Sep 20, 2015)

Bibs are the only way to go...


----------



## CocaCola Kicker (Jan 30, 2019)

Bibs too hot. Ziptech when you need it


----------



## undertow (Jan 11, 2022)

went Bibs this year and never going back. I got the volcoms roan


----------



## Maya (Mar 9, 2021)

undertow said:


> went Bibs this year and never going back. I got the volcoms rain


I am drooling on a Volcom bibs, too! But I can't convince myself I will go snowboarding long enough to use them properly.


----------



## undertow (Jan 11, 2022)

Maya said:


> I am drooling on a Volcom bibs, too! But I can't convince myself I will go snowboarding long enough to use them properly.


If you can go for it, so comfy, they are not very warm tho but you just need to wear good under layer. got them on sale and not regretting at all.


----------



## Maya (Mar 9, 2021)

What also sold me those bibs is the rear zip


----------



## toaster (Jun 12, 2021)

Going on season FIVE on my FlyLow Baker Bibs. Too heavy to tour in, but for in area, there is no beefier bib.









Baker Bib


One of our most popular bib ski pants, the Baker Bib is built for skiers that demand the most of their gear. Great for a mix of inbounds and backcountry skiing.




flylowgear.com


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

toaster said:


> Going on season FIVE on my FlyLow Baker Bibs. Too heavy to tour in, but for in area, there is no beefier bib.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh man, never realized they do tall sizes. That might seal the deal on them being my next pair. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## tr0n (12 mo ago)

CocaCola Kicker said:


> Bibs too hot. Ziptech when you need it


Install a belt and drop the suspenders for steeze and cooling, plus the ball vents.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Rocked bibs for years my reasons for going back to pants are mostly due to mild irritations. My mid layers would always ride up my back and bunch up in between my shoulder blades. Tucking in my sweater made it too tight, having it on top of the bib defeated the purpose of a bib keeping you dry. Not that it happened too often but dropping a deuce with bibs sucks balls. I run hot and don't want the extra heat. Can't say I miss them or have ever got snow in my butt/back region without them.

No belt is a plus. Belts kinda suck.


----------



## arbroadbent (Sep 14, 2019)

BIBS.BIBS.BIBS.
haha.

Bought a pair of North Face this week. LOVE them. They were %30 off at the resort.....except the resort charge (additional to taxes) was %15......WTF, I never knew the resort could just charge additional fees. I guess I don't really buy anything on resort very often so it doesn't really matter, but %15. WTF


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

smellysell said:


> Oh man, never realized they do tall sizes. That might seal the deal on them being my next pair.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


They've been the first pair of bibs I've actually kept and fully sold me on them, you should definitely get the tall option. At 6'1" in the regular length large I'm very borderline on thinking the talls would have been a better option, but it is nice to not scuff up the leg openings hah.


----------



## cherrysours (Apr 7, 2020)

Elevation212 said:


> My endeavor bibs have a front zipper, assuming they haven’t removed…


The endeavor bibs I had came with a small zipper area but the 686 zips all the way to the chest.


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

Phedder said:


> They've been the first pair of bibs I've actually kept and fully sold me on them, you should definitely get the tall option. At 6'1" in the regular length large I'm very borderline on thinking the talls would have been a better option, but it is nice to not scuff up the leg openings hah.


If tall is an option that's what I get 100% of the time. Stuff that actually fits right is so nice. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## screth (10 mo ago)

Gotta go bib to keep the pow out of yer crack. Loving my airblaster bibs!


----------



## Yotaismygame (10 mo ago)

Have both! Love bibs for hot days with no jacket.


----------



## DJ_Dup (8 mo ago)

Bibs, just so much more comfortable than pants...
Volcom goretex and Planks yeti hunter are my faves. 32s are very good value for money.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Bibs are too hot and fiddly, And pants falling down, pulling up and a belt pinches my fatness. So my go to option, pants with diy sew-in Y suspenders (three-point) which eliminates the fiddliness of 4-point suspenders.) 1" webbing with 1 point attachment in the back, the Y between your shoulders to prevent the straps from falling off your shoulders and use 2 cam locks on the front of your pants, Comfortable, easily adjustable with the cam locks (just fold and sew the ends so they don't pull through the cams. In the spring, open the thigh vents and just fly with the whole barn door open to keep the goods chilled.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

Any answer that's not bibs is just wrong. Y'all pants crew must not ride powder.


----------



## kieloa (Sep 20, 2019)

Bibs are too warm for me.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

WigMar said:


> Any answer that's not bibs is just wrong. Y'all pants crew must not ride powder.


ehh we ride with skirts...
besides bibs are for babies...that fall.


----------



## Eivind så klart (Aug 30, 2020)

kieloa said:


> Bibs are too warm for me.


Same! Could maybe work if i Rode mostly resort pow. But for hiking and skinning, hell no.


----------



## astralz (Dec 19, 2021)

SoaD009 said:


> I bought a bib for the first time this season and liked it so much that I bought two more.  I’ve never worn anything by 686. Mine are Trew Gear Trewth and Burton AK.


How do you like your AK bib vs the Trew bib?


----------



## SLOPES & PEAKS (5 mo ago)

I have a pair of Oneil bibs I bought for like $90 and I wear them more then anything else. I have two pairs of Volcom pants, one goretex and the other 10k and they barely see any use unless I know it's going to be super deep and wet. The Oneil bibs are like 10k max I think? Never had any issues with them. Definitely have thought about getting a goretex pair from 686 or Volcom though.


----------



## Elevation212 (Apr 21, 2019)

Jorts! Cowards….


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

Arsed out on heel side turns twice today, snow down my back, down my legs, down my boots... God.

Might be using bibs next time...


----------



## Elevation212 (Apr 21, 2019)

Manicmouse said:


> Arsed out on heel side turns twice today, snow down my back, down my legs, down my boots... God.
> 
> Might be using bibs next time...


the old slap and tickle


----------



## RiceCake (4 mo ago)

bibs are an ez win


----------



## eleveneightnate (4 mo ago)

686 Dispatch bibs FTW. They fit great, have gore tex, stretch, and tons of useful pockets. Gonna wear mine until they disintegrate.


----------



## AC93 (May 1, 2020)

eleveneightnate said:


> 686 Dispatch bibs FTW. They fit great, have gore tex, stretch, and tons of useful pockets. Gonna wear mine until they disintegrate.


I agree with you 100%. Bought mine last winter, the comfort and fit is so good! 
Big plus that they are Gore-Tex stretch.


----------

